# EF-m tilt adaptor



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 17, 2013)

I see there are macro tilt adaptors to convert EF lenses into tilt close up lenses, and I see the expensive Kipon adaptor that converts a Nikon F mount lens to a tilt shift EF-M lens, I just wondered if there were any barrier to either using other mounts for the tilt shift adaptor (say where cheaper lenses exist, such as K, MD etc) or even adapting an EF mount lens to tilt EF-M lens?

My thoughts are that the space taken up by the standard EF-EF-m adaptor could be utilised so that flange depth etc is still correct.

My other thought was that if it's a full frame lens then the image circle would be large enough to tilt on APS-C.

Final thought was aperture control, but there also appears to be devices to control the EF aperture on third party bodies such as NEX etc..

Is an EF-EF-m tilt converter with aperture control too much of an ask?

Thoughts.


----------

